
A layer of soap bubbles remembers its past - sohkamyung
https://physicstoday.scitation.org/do/10.1063/PT.6.1.20190523a/full/
======
duxup
This sounds super cool and maybe unexpected but can someone dumb it down, they
lost me about half way through...

